#ubuntu-manual 2010-06-14
<ubuntujenkins> night all
<godbyk> flan: I never logout or shutdown unless I have to.
<flan> I mean for websites.
<flan> I should have been more clear.
<flan> I'm planning to leave it out as an option for the Quickshot server admin role, since only one person should ever hold that access level (the system's physical owner) and it only applies to one page in the entire system.
<flan> I could make it an option easily, but I'm not sure about the itilitive value of having two 'logout' links on a page.
<flan> One for the OpenID (which may change within a session) and one for the admin (which is purely unique).
<flan> intuitive*
<daker> godbyk-sagan, i need you to clean up the test.ubuntu-manual.org
<godbyk> daker: What, precisely, do you need me to do?
<daker> clear the folder
<daker> "test"
<daker> we are going to switch to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/0.2
<godbyk> daker: Right now test.ubuntu-manual.org just points to the test folder in the bzr repository.
<godbyk> daker: So if you want to do something with the stuff in that folder you can.
<godbyk> daker: If you want me to point test.ubuntu-manual.org to some other folder, I can do that, too.
<daker> just put a blank page
<godbyk> daker: So you want me to just break the link for now?
<daker> yes
<godbyk> daker: Okay, done.
<daker> right :)
<daker> we are going to switch to django
<godbyk> Ooh, fancy!
<daker> time to sleep
<daker> see ya
<godbyk> See ya, daker .
<flan> Anyone want to try to break the Quickshot server admin interface?
<flan> It's ugly, with no CSS (though classes have been defined) and, while it validates stuff, it doesn't prompt you before allowing you to do stupid things.
<Zeike> i can try to break it
<flan> 'Kay.
<flan> http://stellvia.uguu.ca:5000/manage_admin
<flan> The key is 'qsdev'.
<Zeike> ok, I'm in
<flan> If you can get it to produce an error that looks unhandled, PM the details at me.
<flan> Please don't play witht he error console.
<Zeike> alright
<flan> It's a live interpreter.
<flan> And that's dangerous.
<flan> Since I need this system for stuff.
<godbyk> 'kay.
<flan> Comments on ways to display errors are welcome, but I know it's far from finished. This is mostly just a test to make sure I've got the basics down for Pylons and SQLalchemy before going further.
<godbyk> flan: what things would you like me to try breaking?
<flan> Weird strings, unicode, adding and removing projects/owenrs, making sure only the one you specified disappears...
<godbyk> okay.
<flan> Note: the admin interface is supposed to be minimalistic, since it has to display a lot of data in rather limited space. The individual project interfaces will have a lot more content.
<godbyk> Fresh builds are up at http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/.
<flan> If you don't encounter any erros within about five minutes, that's good enough for an intro test.
<flan> I'll be writing unit tests aginst this after I've finalized the functionality that should be exposed here.
<godbyk> flan: I can't use capital letters for the short name?
<Zeike> nor unicode
<godbyk> Apparently the short name can be indefinitely long, though. :)
<Zeike> the long name as well
<Zeike> and the openids
<Zeike> one minute
<godbyk> I don't have my handy tools installed to make it easy for me to bypass the html form elements and submit POST data manually.
<godbyk> But someone should give that a shot, too.
<Zeike> ok, back
<Zeike> you can have multiple projects with identical friendly names
<godbyk> It certainly gets slow drawing the page now. :)
<Zeike> haha yes it does
<Zeike> If you put in an OpenID url with unicode it gets all jarbled up
<Zeike> flan ^^
<Zeike> oh I see it is 'punycode'
<Zeike> It should be fine then
<flan> I think I capped both fields at 255 characters.
<flan> Just not in the web interface.
 * flan caps them now.
<flan> As for random input, I'll be running a fuzzer on this once I'm sure it handles all the basic cases correctly. (Which is why I wanted human testing)
<flan> Thanks. :)
<flan> Ah. So it automatically sanitizes HTML entities.
 * flan removes his filters.
<flan> As for having multiple projects with identical friendly names, that's intentional. It didn't seem like something that should be prevented, although I couldn't think of a good reason why anyone would want to do it.
<Zeike> thats what I was thinking.  The only reason I could think of somebody doing that was accidentally
<flan> I see the normal usage scenario being one project per server.
<flan> With us being an exception.
<flan> Since we may end up hosting things like the developer's manual, which doesn't belong in the UMP family.
<flan> (Since it's a separate group)
<flan> There's another layer below families.
<flan> Each family can have multiple projects.
<flan> Like 10.04 and 10.10 for us.
<flan> And USLC with milestones or a continually evolving screenshot capture list.
<flan> Ah. Blank value. I didn't think of that.
<flan> Thanks a lot for your feedback and testing, both of you.
<Zeike> haha no problem, not like it was hard work
<flan> I'll try to get that page finished this week (with styling) so I'll have a reference for implementing the rest of the server.
<humphreybc> Alright
<humphreybc> http://www.flickr.com/photos/humphreybc/4698519305/sizes/l/in/set-72157624139515783/
<thorwil> good morning!
<humphreybc> hey thorwil
<humphreybc> I got your email :)
<humphreybc> thorwil: http://twitpic.com/1wo4rs/full
<thorwil> humphreybc: the thing with the shadows is that the shadow of the header is the same on the ground and the search box. this suggests that box and ground are at the same level. but then the search box casts a shadow on the ground that is the about same as the one of the header, suggesting the same distance from the ground
<humphreybc> the idea is that the search box pops out from under the header
<humphreybc> I did try it with it being the same level as the header, but it didn't look right
<thorwil> oh, and the shadow of the search box suggests light from top, while the header suggests straight-on lighting
<Zeike> I'm not a designer but my suggestion would be to lessen the shadow beneath the search bar
<thorwil> humphreybc: better make it a static element, so people will see it's there instead of falling in the trap of not expecting the presence of something they can't see
<humphreybc> it is going to be static
<humphreybc> idea is that it's peeping out from under
<humphreybc> the drop shadow underneath looks quite harsh compared to the header because you can't see a drop shadow above
<humphreybc> (the two shadows are actually identical in size, direction and opacity)
<humphreybc> but lessening the size of the search shadow will probably improve things
<Zeike> humphreybc: they may be the same size, but if the search bar is 'under' the header, wouldn't its shadow be smaller?
<thorwil> humphreybc: the shadow the header casts on the box should be narrower and/or lighter as the one on the ground
<humphreybc> yeah
 * humphreybc tries to figure out how to do that 
<thorwil> humphreybc: regarding friendliness, the new design comes with more gray and less color. the old seems brighter, overall
<humphreybc> yeah, but it's more professional
<thorwil> ubuntu-manual.org seems to be down
<humphreybc> too much colour makes us look like a chldren's project :P
<Zeike> thorwil: works for me
<Zeike> Maybe consider putting some color in the header icons?
<Zeike> Maybe not
<thorwil> sure, it's far from unfriendly and if we are *serious business* now, alright :)
<nisshh> humphreybc: thats a nice getting involved page
<ubuntujenkins> nisshh: can you link them so i can see please
<Zeike> ubuntujenkins: http://twitpic.com/1wo4rs/full
<ubuntujenkins> thanks Zeike
<Zeike> 3am here, time for bed
<Zeike> night
<ubuntujenkins> night
<Zeike> ..morning
<ubuntujenkins> lol morning
<ubuntujenkins> humphreybc: that page is great
<humphreybc> :)
<nisshh> humphreybc: when is the new site planned on being put up?
<humphreybc> nisshh: Well, it has to be coded first
<nisshh> humphreybc: yea, i knew that :)
<humphreybc> so I guess in a couple of weeks depending on how fast daker works
<nisshh> oh cool
<humphreybc> :P
<humphreybc> I have a couple more pages to do
<humphreybc> and then it's on to the Quickshot website
<nisshh> right
<humphreybc> Oh yeah, and I'm going to be studying design at uni now
<humphreybc> I'm changing my major :)
<nisshh> web design?
<humphreybc> just design for now, probably specializing in communication or interaction design next year
<nisshh> ah right
<humphreybc> communication is like marketing and web
<nisshh> awesome :)
<humphreybc> should be fun
 * nisshh is doing his Diploma for IT and Networking next semester
<nisshh> ok, im off to replace my front gutters, ill see you guys a bit later :)
<humphreybc> see ya
 * nisshh waves
 * ubuntujenkins quickshot has 10 twitter followers and 17 facebook fans
<ubuntujenkins> humphreybc: I was thinking that after the colaberation meeting we should make it so that when people join #ubuntu-manual they actually end up on #ubuntu-doc
<humphreybc> what do you mean?
<ubuntujenkins> so all the doc stuff is in one channel
<ubuntujenkins> so if i typed /join #ubuntu-manual it would join me into #ubuntu-doc
<ubuntujenkins> ubuntu-doc is a better overall name for the teams
<nisshh> aquarius: can i ask you a quick question about desktopcouch?
<aquarius> sure
<aquarius> nisshh, go ahead :)
<nisshh> aquarius: sorry, yep, about desktopcouch, so i have an app that uses quickly, if i have some database that my app creates in desktopcouch, does that automatically get synced accross all my computers, do i need U1 installed or what?
<aquarius> by default, if you don't have U1 installed, then your data will not be synced
<aquarius> the easiest way to get it synced is to install U1
<aquarius> (although there are some server issues being worked on right now meaning that desktopcouch syncing is disabled)
<nisshh> ah right
<nisshh> aquarius: are they likely to be fixed before maverick?
<aquarius> but you can also individually connect two desktopcouches on the same LAN together without using U1 at all -- this is called "pairing"
<aquarius> if you don't want to use U1
<aquarius> yes, the server issues will be fixed before maverick :)
<nisshh> ok, cool, im happy to use U1, i just needed to know more about how what was required
<nisshh> aquarius: do i actually need to add support for U1 into my app though, or does U1 automatically just sync the whole lot of databases?
<aquarius> u1 automatically syncs databases unless you explicitly tell it not to for your database, so it's automatic with no work from you at all. You just store data in desktopcouch and never have to think about syncing
<aquarius> we do the hard work so you don't have to :)
<nisshh> oh, awesome
<nisshh> thats easy then, thanks aquarius :)
<aquarius> if it's not easy then I've done it wrong :)
<nisshh> right
<daker> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1286170/Laptop-suicide-riddle-brilliant-students-dead-hotel-room.html
<nisshh> aquarius: i have another question if thats ok
<aquarius> nisshh, go for it
<aquarius> asking questions is always OK :)
<nisshh> aquarius: sure thing, ok, if say U1 synced my database called 'foo' then a week later it re-synced the same database, but the records and other data inside that database had changed, does it just update the already existing database?
<aquarius> correct
<nisshh> ah good, was worried that hardcoding the name of my database into my code would couase problems
<nisshh> cause
<aquarius> nope! that's how you're meant to do it
<aquarius> don't call it "foo", though. :)
<aquarius> you already know about http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation, yes?
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> i was only using foo as an example
<aquarius> I thought so :)
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> aquarius: https://edge.launchpad.net/pytask
<nisshh> once i evetually get around to getting myself a netbook or second machine ill be able to finally test all this out proplerly
<aquarius> nice. If you clearly define the task record type, then it would be possible for, say, getting things gnome, or evolution, to have a desktopcouch back end which writes tasks to the same database in the same record format
<aquarius> so that they'd all share tasks
<aquarius> and you could switch from evolution to pytask and still have all your data
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> cross-application type stuff
<aquarius> yep. One of the benefits of desktopcouch is sharing data between applications
<nisshh> hmmm, this could be a feature, ill definitely look into it
<aquarius> if you can say to people "use pytask without losing any of your existing tasks", that helps people migrate
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> although gtg has formatting and tags and stuff in their task data, so wouldnt that make a difference?
<aquarius> yep. This is one of the things that needs thinking about. :)
<nisshh> yea
<humphreybc> ubuntujenkins: you there?
<ubuntujenkins> I am
<humphreybc> skype?
<ubuntujenkins> yep
<humphreybc> you've gone offline :)
<ubuntujenkins> so have you i am online
<humphreybc> weird
<ubuntujenkins> I have closed and repoend still don't see you
<nisshh> oh my god! your both invisible!
<ubuntujenkins> my headset is not working
<humphreybc> ubuntujenkins: I'm ringing ye
<ubuntujenkins> I will jsut reboot pulse autiod is rubbish
<humphreybc> haha
<ubuntujenkins> humphreybc: I don't see you
<humphreybc> my skype is fucked
<humphreybc> hang on
<ubuntujenkins> my laptop is on massive fail today
<humphreybc> okay, it's ringing now
<ubuntujenkins> thnaks humphreybc sorry it was quick just one exam left :)
<humphreybc> no worries
<humphreybc> exam > ubuntu :P
<daker> humphreybc, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/0.3
<humphreybc> daker: nice
<humphreybc> vish: Icons?
<humphreybc> icons!
<humphreybc> ICOOOONNNNNNNNNS
<daker> well give him a chance
<daker> humphreybc, so you want me to implement the new design for the Lucid e2 ? or for Maverick ?
<humphreybc> daker: as soon as you can :P
<humphreybc> there's no huge rush
<daker> humphreybc, i think it will for Maverick, so we will got new website, new content, bug form, new theme for the planet
<humphreybc> daker: yeah
<humphreybc> that's a good target :)
<daker> so i want you to put somewhere a place for news
<daker> we can pick them from lp
<nisshh> ooh, a new lanet theme
<nisshh> planet
<nisshh> cool
<daker> humphreybc, are kicking your wife out from the channel :p
<daker> you*
<humphreybc> hahaha
<daker> humphreybc, can you design the new planet theme ?
<humphreybc> Sure
 * humphreybc adds that to his list of shit to design
<humphreybc> hey vish!
<ubuntujenkins> humphreybc: whats this "secret" app?
<humphreybc> Shhh!
<humphreybc> They'll get you...
<ubuntujenkins> now I am very inerested
<humphreybc> lol
<ubuntujenkins> shame i did not see th ecomment eailier
<daker> what secret app ? are working with NASA ? hahaha
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> I will say no more
 * humphreybc zips lips
<nisshh> oh, now im enterested as well, humphreybc
<humphreybc> anyone know any lawyers? We should get a cease and desist on these bad boys: http://www.lockergnome.com/it/2010/06/09/a-complete-beginners-manual-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<nisshh> humphreybc: hahaha!, a complimentary guide!
<nisshh> humphreybc: write them an email saying that you will sue them if they dont take it down or something
<popey> humphreybc: left a comment
<popey> however I suspect my comment will stay waiting moderation
 * popey notes he's not breaking any laws
 * ubuntujenkins likes popeys tweet
<popey> :)
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins: hmmm? link?
<ubuntujenkins> to what?
<nisshh> popey's tweet
<popey> twitter.com/popey
<ubuntujenkins> thanks popey I don't know how to get to peoples profiles in gwibber
<popey> yeah, thats a fault in gwibber imo
<popey> you can get to it if someone replies to you, because you can click "in reply to" which opens a browser
 * nisshh uses identica, twitter is spam central
 * daker needs a Vuvuzela
<popey> identica is starting to be too
<nisshh> popey: true, but atleast everyone who uses it can admit that and isnt a dipshit
<popey> hah, you dont really 'use' it though to be fair nisshh :)  3 dents in 2 months :)
<popey> o_O
<nisshh> popey: i still dont get the point of it to be honest
<popey> heh
<nisshh> popey: i feel that its kind of sad that everyone needs to share what they just ate on twitter every 20 minutes
<popey> thats not what twitter is for
<popey> and if people do that, dont follow them
<nisshh> popey: enlighten me :)
<popey> thats the same argument everyone trots out about why microblogging is bad
<popey> no, i dont need to enlighten you
<nisshh> popey: hehe, yea i suppose, microblogging has a bad image to newcomers like me
<nisshh> popey: your not getting passionate about microblogging are you?
<popey> I'm not doing anything
<nisshh> meh
<popey> I'm merely countering your misguided impression that all its for is to tell people what you ate
<nisshh> ok
<popey> (which it isnt)
<nisshh> im not saying thats what its for, im just saying that alot of people post shit like that on there
<nisshh> not you though
<popey> they do
<popey> and you dont have to follow them
<popey> in the same way that I wouldn't read the blogs of people who wrote that kind of rubbish either
<nisshh> good point
<nisshh> im young :) you cant blame me for being ignorant :)
<nisshh> blame my age :)
<vish> hmm,
<vish> no humphrey :s
<daker> no
<hannie> I wonder if this is correct: enter your password and click \window{OK}.
<vish> daker: has be finished the design? i got two icons
<hannie> There is a /button{OK}, but is there a /window{OK}?
<vish> one for download and for contribs
<daker> vish, i don't think he was waiting for  you
<ubuntujenkins> hannie: I guess it should by \button{ok}
<hannie> So I should send a bug message?
<ubuntujenkins> please also fix it in the translation
<hannie> I will
<vish> daker: anyways , http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/contribs-1.png and http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/download3.png
<vish> or http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/download4.png ,looks a bit thin
<ubuntujenkins> thanks hannie
<daker> vish, nice
<vish> :)
<daker> vish, send him a email
<shrini> team: getting good comments on tamil manual
<vish> daker: ha , you will be the one using it anyway ;)
<shrini> is there any way to justify the text?
<ubuntujenkins> shrini: I guess i will add it to my todo list for after my exam
<shrini> ubuntujenkins: thanks
<daker> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/RJuOwfEiDO
<hannie> I'm not sure if this is correct: Once you select a message by clicking it, etc. You select a message in Evolution by double clicking it.
<hannie> Only then can you reply the message.
<ubuntujenkins> hannie: can you link me the string please
<hannie> A moment, please
<daker> Japan 1 vs 0 Cameroun
<hannie> String 707: Once you select a message by clicking it, you can click on the  \button{Reply} button in the toolbar...
<ubuntujenkins> hannie: of what you have typed irc it reads fine . I can't go on the inernet as my laptop has locked up I will try in a moment
<ubuntujenkins> brb
<hannie> Shouldn't it be: Once you select a message by double clicking it, you can click on the  \button{Reply} button in the toolbar... ?
<ubuntujenkins> hannie: I will look at the full string now
<ubuntujenkins> hannie: 707 is fine
<hannie> With one click the contents of the message will be displayed; double clicking it gives you the menu Reply, Reply to All etc.
<hannie> OK, I leave it as it is
<hannie> I am translating e1 (translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/) at the moment. Is this still ok? When I change something here the previous string is packaged as a suggestion.
<thorwil> vish: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/contribs-1.png made me think pigtails/bunches (http://www.minutus.net/mt32/pam/mt32/pam/ponytails.jpg)
<thorwil> vish: lower placement and wider spread should fix that
<vish> thorwil: lol!
<vish> thorwil: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/contribs-ponyless.png ?
<thorwil> vish: better. maybe tweak the right head for a better balance
<vish> thorwil: yeah , i tried that , that turned out to look like a hairstyle again! , not sure what it is called , the one with the hair till the ears
<vish> and curls on the sides
<thorwil> vish: yeah, twiddly business
<daker> ubuntujenkins, ping
<ubuntujenkins> daker: pong
<daker> you know how to change the label of an existing item in gtk.Menu() ?
<daker> self.menu = gtk.Menu()
<daker> self.item = gtk.MenuItem("Test", True)
<daker> self.item.show()
<daker> next i want to change the label from "Test" to something else
<ubuntujenkins> hmm... so by doing that you see a menu called Test? I have not done it in pygtk before i use glade. does this not work
<ubuntujenkins> self.item = gtk.MenuItem("Test", False)
<ubuntujenkins> self.item = gtk.MenuItem("Hello", True)
<ubuntujenkins> self.item.show()
<ubuntujenkins> just a guess
<daker> oki i'll try
<dutchie> daker: it doesn't seem like that MenuItem is part of the Menu
<daker> dutchie,  self.menu.append(self.item)
<daker> that's ok ?
<dutchie> think so
<dutchie> check the docs
<daker> oki
 * ubuntujenkins plans to learn pygtk soon
<daker> i can't find the docs for the appindicator module :s
<daker> and i can't find how to edit a Menuitems
<daker> my app will not work as supposed :s
<vish> daker: for the contribs you can use this one instead , minor tweak> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/contribs-ponyless.png
<daker> vish, email them to humphreybc
<thorwil> rename that file, unless we want to hint at an aversion against contributors who do have a pony!!
<thorwil> ;)
<vish> daker: sent
<daker> good
<vish> thorwil: hehe , great minds ;)
<ubuntujenkins> daker: I will look into it a bit with you tomorrow ask in #ubuntu-app-devel they may be able to help
 * ubuntujenkins starts more revison
<ubuntujenkins> last exam tomorrow
<thorwil> ubuntujenkins should change nick to revisionist ^^
<thorwil> awesome
<daker> revisionist, self.menu = gtk.Menu()
<daker> self.item1 = gtk.MenuItem("Test1", False)
<daker> self.item1.show()
<daker> self.item2 = gtk.MenuItem("Test2", False)
<daker> self.item2.show()
<daker> self.menu.append(self.item1)
<daker> self.menu.append(self.item2)
<daker> after showing the menu i want to edit the labels of item1 & item2
<vish> lol
<revisionist> daker: sitll guessing but does doing the samething but changing "Test1" and "Test2" and False to true not change the values? If you e-mail me your work on the bzr info I cna help tomorrow
<daker> no
<revisionist> *or the vzr info
<revisionist> *or the bzr info
<daker> oki
<revisionist> sorry just need to get this exam sorted
<daker> i know :)
<c7p> hey godbyk
<ubuntujenkins> night all see you after my exam o/
<c7p> night all
#ubuntu-manual 2010-06-15
<humphreybc-mini> vish: ping?
<vish> humphreybc-mini: hey
<humphreybc-mini> got a minute?
<vish> humphreybc-mini: yup
<humphreybc-mini> groovy
<humphreybc-mini> I got your email
<humphreybc-mini> http://www.flickr.com/photos/humphreybc/sets/72157624139515783/
<humphreybc-mini> that's what the final design will look like, more or less. I need to tweak some of the shadows and mock up a couple more pages, but that's pretty much it
<vish> humphreybc-mini: but isnt about us and contrib the same?
<humphreybc-mini> I like the download icon, the second, skinnier one. The contributors one is excellent. For the getting involved one, I do like the idea of a puzzle piece
<humphreybc-mini> nope, they're different - i need to change the wording though
<humphreybc-mini> about us is about the team
<humphreybc-mini> contributors is just the credits
<humphreybc-mini> basically
<vish> ah ok
<humphreybc-mini> Do you think it would be better to make the credits page a link at the bottom, and replace the main link in the nav bar with quickshot?
<humphreybc-mini> I want to limit the main links up top to four
<vish> humphreybc-mini: also, the about us is usually the last link in a page/row
<vish> we can move the about us to the bottom and leave the contrib on the top
<humphreybc-mini> true
<humphreybc-mini> do you think contributors deserves a main link up the top?
<humphreybc-mini> (considering the other links down the bottom)
<humphreybc-mini> No I want the about us up the top
<humphreybc-mini> otherwise no one knows about the team
<vish> hmm , not sure. depends on what we want. if the goal is to display the contribs more prominently , then yes.. if not, meh
<humphreybc-mini> it's an important page
<humphreybc-mini> (about us)
<humphreybc-mini> I think the ordering and naming is okay
<humphreybc-mini> the distinction between about us and contributors is fairly clear
<humphreybc-mini> with "what we do" opposed to "who we are"
<vish> humphreybc-mini: why not have the contribs in the about us page?
<humphreybc-mini> it'd make it too long
 * vish checks all the images ,to "get" the final design
<humphreybc-mini> and there would be two videos, then
<vish> humphreybc-mini: make the contributors name a scroll
<vish> if someone clicks , it can be displayed in full , else it will be  ascrolling list
<vish> *a scrolling
<humphreybc-mini> hmm
<humphreybc-mini> I think the about us page will be too full then
<humphreybc-mini> anyway
<humphreybc-mini> so icons
<vish> humphreybc-mini: where is the about us page?
<vish> i cant find it in flickr
<humphreybc-mini> http://www.flickr.com/photos/humphreybc/4695329375/in/set-72157624139515783/
<vish> humphreybc-mini: why not name the about us to "goals" or something similar.. basically the "about us" being the 2nd item is a bit weird
<vish> anyway.. ;)
<vish> humphreybc-mini: the "how you can help" is more of a "get involved" subtopic
<godbyk> contributors could be a subpage of 'about us', too.
<humphreybc-mini> it's just a pointer to get involved
<humphreybc-mini> icons :P
<humphreybc-mini> it could be, but it's not going to be :)
<vish> godbyk: we try  .. ;)
<godbyk> Just a thought. :)
<humphreybc-mini> soooo icons
<humphreybc-mini> if you have a look around the site, I've used several more icons in places to break up text
<humphreybc-mini> well, images
<vish> humphreybc-mini: yeah , the icons , "about us" ca be an "i" instead of a "?"
<vish> "i" = info
<humphreybc-mini> vish: that's the only icon i'm stuck on
<vish> '?' = help
<vish> humphreybc-mini: oh , you prefer it that way  /only/ ?
<humphreybc-mini> no no
<humphreybc-mini> I mean I like the icon ideas for the other three in the nav page
<humphreybc-mini> nav header
<humphreybc-mini> just cant come up with something for the about us
<vish> on it
<humphreybc-mini> also there's the person on the get involved page
<humphreybc-mini> I'd rather he have a more "thinking" look about it
<humphreybc-mini> him*
<humphreybc-mini> with his arms crossed and his finger on his chin or something
<thorwil> morning!
<vish> godbyk: lets tag thorwil  ;)
<humphreybc-mini> and also, vish, if you see here I just used the icons from the header as watermark type things for the right side http://www.flickr.com/photos/humphreybc/4695964476/in/set-72157624139515783/
<thorwil> huh? tag with what?
<vish> humphreybc-mini:  yeah , thats no bigge
<humphreybc-mini> vish: I'm not sure whether we can come up with a better series of images for a watermark that better works with the "philosophy"
<vish> thorwil: we were trying the convince humphreybc-mini the "about us" and "contributors" can be merged into one ;)  your turn
<humphreybc-mini> not gonna happen :)O
<vish> ;p
<vish> thorwil: YOU FAILED before you even tried ;p
<thorwil> vish: no, i SUCCEEDED in not even trying what can only fail :)
<vish> lol
<humphreybc-mini> haha
<humphreybc-mini> anyway
<thorwil> seriously, "About us" and "Contributors" would be candidates for merging, indeed. but the sub-titles "What we do" and "Who we are" do give sense to separation
<humphreybc-mini> do you want me to email you the list of icons that I need vish?
<vish> sure
<shrini> team:
<shrini> http://twitter.com/TheUbuntuManual
<shrini> is not working
<humphreybc-mini> works for me
<shrini> s
<shrini> now it is woking
<shrini> :-)
<humphreybc-mini> right
<humphreybc-mini> gotta go cook some dinner
<shrini> team: need help
<shrini> is there any link
<shrini> that explains how to make the ubuntu-manual ourself?
<godbyk> shrini: http://ubuntu-manual.org/getinvolved/editors may help.
<shrini> godbyk: thats great
<shrini> why we use  TeX Live 2009?
<shrini> any new features over 2007?
<godbyk> shrini: yeah, the 2007 packages don't support the translation stuff we're doing.
<godbyk> shrini: Though ubuntujenkins has 2009 packages in a PPA now.
<shrini> PPA?
<shrini> right
<shrini> i think i too used PPA
<shrini> i did not installed manually
<shrini> but forget how i did
<shrini> hehe
<godbyk> I'm afraid I don't have any instructions for his PPA.  I've seen links float past, but I don't have those logs handy.
<shrini> okok
<shrini> no worries
<shrini> should request ubuntujenkins to document it somewhere
<godbyk> I think he has---I just don't know where.
<nisshh> whats this about the manual ppa?
<godbyk> this is about the ppa ubuntujenkins created for newer texlive packages.
<nisshh> yea, im using it too
<godbyk> Do you happen to have the instructions ubuntujenkins gave you for setting it up?
<godbyk> I think shrini wants to use it, too.
<nisshh> there was no setup required
<godbyk> Well, you had to run add-apt-repository and then install the packages, right?
<nisshh> all i did was add the ppa, update my sources and install a specific package
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> hang on ill find the package
<godbyk> Yeah.. can you give those instructions to shrini?
<nisshh> no probs gimme a minute shrini
<nisshh> shrini: you there, i can help you install tex, from ubuntujenkins ppa if you like
<nisshh> shrini: ping
<shrini> nisshh: pong
<nisshh> shrini: do you need help adding ubuntujenkins ppa?
<shrini> hai
<nisshh> and installing the right package
<shrini> my friend is working in bringing a book
<shrini> Eucalyptus Beginner’s Guide – UEC Edition
<shrini> the book is here
<shrini> http://cssoss.wordpress.com/
<shrini> want to bring it as pdf
<nisshh> what do you mean bring it?
<shrini> he asked me how we used latex to bring our manual
<shrini> he wrote the book online i wordpress
<nisshh> ah
<shrini> wants to use latex for pdf version
<nisshh> so he wants to re-write the book using latex to output a pdf, am i right?
<shrini> yes
<shrini> nisshh: you are right
<nisshh> ok, and your friend is using the ppa to install tex?
<shrini> i like to show him on
<shrini> how to install the 2009 version
<nisshh> ok
<shrini> and how to compile the manual to pdf
<shrini> he know latex
<shrini> he may tweek our code to fit for his needs
<nisshh> right i see
<nisshh> so he uses ubuntu?
<nisshh> or a debian derivative?
<shrini> ubuntu
<nisshh> right ok
<nisshh> well, there are no instructions for the ppa as far as i know, but its dead simple to use anyway
<nisshh> shrini: what does your friend need help with, exactly?
<nisshh> just the ppa?
<shrini> ya
<shrini> PPA info will be fine
<nisshh> ok
<shrini> as it is easy to install
<nisshh> yep
<shrini> we need have the PPA and install instructions somewhere online
<shrini> to give link
<shrini> to others
<nisshh> we do? i didnt know we had instructions
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins told me which package to install
<nisshh> anyway: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/+archive/ubuntu-manual
<nisshh> thats the ppa
<nisshh> shrini: oh, sorry, i misunderstood, yea we do need instructions
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> if we have a guide on how to use the ppa and install
<nisshh> the package you want to install from that ppa is: ubuntu-manual-tex
<shrini> we can share the link to beginners
<shrini> thnx
<nisshh> shrini: we should put it on the website
<shrini> ya
<shrini> thats what I requested
<shrini> :-)
<nisshh> yea, how did you request it? did you ask someone?
<shrini> i am asking here only
<shrini> hehe
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> tell you what, ill chuck a blog post on my blog right now with the instructions, you can share that until we get something on the website
<nisshh> hows that sound?
<shrini> sounds good
<shrini> thanks a lot
<nisshh> no problem, just give me a few minutes to sort it out
<nisshh> shrini: is it ok, if i use cli commands in the instructions, it will take me all day to try and explain how to use software sources
<shrini> just give instructions
<shrini> as per your wish
<nisshh> ok sure thing
<shrini> thanks a lot
<nisshh> shrini: done: https://freakaboutlinux.wordpress.com/2010/06/15/tip-using-the-ubuntu-manual-projects-ppa/
<godbyk> The latest builds are up at http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/.
<godbyk> And now I'm gonna head to bed.  G'night!
<nisshh> godbyk: gnight
<shrini> nisshh: wow
<shrini> thanlks
<nisshh> shrini: no problem, thats what linux users do for each other :)
<shrini> true
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> thanks a lot
<nisshh> np, share that link as much as you want
<nisshh> :)
<shrini> ya
<shrini> send him the details
<shrini> sent
<shrini> :-)
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins: do we have instructions up somewhere, that tell people how to use the texlive ppa?
<ubuntujenkins> ?mppa | nisshh
<quickshotdevs> nisshh: The manual team has a latex PPA  you can add it by running these commands in a terminal(Applications → Accessories → Terminal):  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual then    sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-manual-tex
<ubuntujenkins> they are not on the website yet
<nisshh> right
<ubuntujenkins> its on the long list of things to do
<nisshh> as a temporary thing that i did for shrini today: https://freakaboutlinux.wordpress.com/2010/06/15/tip-using-the-ubuntu-manual-projects-ppa/
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins: yea, i thought it might be
<ubuntujenkins> thanks nisshh am i ok just to copy what you wrote onto the website?
<nisshh> sure
<nisshh> go for it
<ubuntujenkins> cool I will try and sort that today
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins: also, i read your post on the ML thismorning, very cool idea
<ubuntujenkins> nisshh: glad you like it just got to make a start on it
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins: yea, im interested in working on it though :)
<ubuntujenkins> nisshh: that would be great there is a suggestion to extend help.ubuntu.com so you can view it in yelp and on other platforms
<ubuntujenkins> nisshh: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg01966.html I can't decide the pros and cons between help.ubuntu.com and a program
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins: well, help.ubuntu.com is horribly outdated in some parts
<nisshh> so thats a con
<ubuntujenkins> yea I am also unsure of where it would really fit in. We are updating as per bens idea but I have no clue how that is working
<ubuntujenkins> are we replacing help.ubuntu.com with bens idea or is that going some where else?
<ubuntujenkins> it would probably work in the grand scheme of bens idea it would look very shiny as a page or two on the site
<nisshh> yea i agree
<nisshh> i dont know much about bens idea either
<ubuntujenkins> All i know is there are a lot of pictures and its going to be a lot of work
<nisshh> no kidding :)
<ubuntujenkins> pro is i like to write programs and think i would learn allot doing it :P
<ubuntujenkins> not a great pro though
<nisshh> yep
<ubuntujenkins> hmm we need more pros
 * ubuntujenkins think luke think!
<humphreybc-mini> what's up
<nisshh> yo
<ubuntujenkins> hey humphreybc-mini
<humphreybc-mini> nisshh: australia got whipped by germany
<humphreybc-mini> 4 - 0
<humphreybc-mini> feel the burn
<humphreybc-mini> Are you going to watch the NZ vs Slovakia game?
<dutchie> humphreybc-mini has world cup fever all of a sudden
<nisshh> humphreybc-mini: hehe, i dont really care, i dont give a rats ass about most sports
<humphreybc-mini> Yeah I don't really care too much either, but it is nice to see NZ in the world cup
<humphreybc-mini> I watched us win the qualifier at a party, everyone went nuts when we got in
<nisshh> hehe
<humphreybc-mini> my flatmates have exams and shit tomorrow so I'm watching it alone :(
 * ubuntujenkins has finished his last exam
<nisshh> ill be here! :)
<humphreybc-mini> haha
<ubuntujenkins> anyone know how to browse the internet in yelp?
<nisshh> ah, nope
<nisshh> is that even possible?
<ubuntujenkins> apparently you can view webpages in it acording to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg01966.html so i guess you can
<nisshh> meh, ok
<ubuntujenkins> I just want to see how pages look in yelp
 * nisshh is waiting for a torrent to finish so he can install and use mutt
<ubuntujenkins> thats in the repo
<nisshh> ubuntujenkins: i know
<ubuntujenkins> ok just thought i would mention it
<nisshh> but my net is so slow and crappy that i cant install stuff and torrent at full speed at the same time :)
 * ubuntujenkins is off to lunch be back
<nisshh> ok
<humphreybc-mini> yelp sucks
<humphreybc-mini> it can't do anything of any worth in a reasonable amount of time
<nisshh> humphreybc-mini: yep
<nisshh> although apparently its got performance improvements in 10.10
<humphreybc-mini> i'd grow old and die before I learnt how to use my computer if I relied on yelp
<nisshh> hehe
<humphreybc-mini> only 15 minutes till kick off
<humphreybc-mini> you got a tv nearby Ryan?
<nisshh> um, if you count the living room nearby, yes
<humphreybc-mini> lol
<nisshh> in my case that would be 40 meters away
<nisshh> what? just because i cant afford a 42" HDTV for my room :)
<humphreybc-mini> I don't have one of them!
<humphreybc-mini> I have two 24" monitors
<nisshh> oh, ok thats alright then!
<nisshh> humphreybc-mini: your still doing better than me, i have one 19"
<humphreybc-mini> haha
<nisshh> humphreybc-mini: have you seen the movie called The A Team?
<humphreybc-mini> not yet no
<humphreybc-mini> it looks terrible
<humphreybc-mini> have you seen the original series?
<nisshh> its pretty funny in the trailer
<nisshh> i think i saw one of the originals
<nisshh> ages ago
<nisshh> maybe
<nisshh> dont ever ask me to remember something
<humphreybc-mini> lol
<nisshh> i have a photographic memory
<humphreybc-mini> that means you should be able to remember tonnes of shit
<nisshh> im like a computer with only 8MB's of RAM but shotwell installed on it
<humphreybc-mini> lol
<nisshh> no, a photographic memory means i remember images or the position of things much better than data
<thorwil> there is only one true Mr. T / B.A. Baracus!
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> i watched Star Wars: The Clone Wars animated movie from 2008 last night
<nisshh> was funny
<nisshh> coz they gave droids way too much inteligence
<thorwil> http://lovelyentropy.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/b-a-baracus-mrt-t-mobile.jpg
<nisshh> thorwil: hehe
<humphreybc-mini> thorwil: you're damn right
<dutchie> this is the big game then
<humphreybc-mini> battle of the gods, dutchie
<dutchie> just so you know, i'm supporting slovakia :P
<humphreybc-mini> you bitch!
<dutchie> nah, i'm neutral really
<humphreybc-mini> new zealand man
<nisshh> screw NZ! :)
 * humphreybc-mini just remembered how boring football really is
<dutchie> well, when there's no quality...
<nisshh> im supporting: The Republic of Im Shit At Soccer
<humphreybc-mini> I bet the USA vs England match was interesting
<humphreybc-mini> NOT
 * dutchie points out that england had scored by this point
 * nisshh is watching The A Team
<nisshh> wooooo!
<humphreybc-mini> if we beat slovakia, i think our country will explode in riots
<dutchie> what's your sport of choice then humphreybc-mini?
<humphreybc-mini> hmm
<humphreybc-mini> rugby
<humphreybc-mini> super 14 or provincial
<humphreybc-mini> but i don't really watch much sport
<humphreybc-mini> motorsport can be interesting
<dutchie> but it can be very dull
<humphreybc-mini> yes
<humphreybc-mini> most sports can be either
<dutchie> yeah
<humphreybc-mini> dutchie: what's that omnipresent sound of flies?
<dutchie> the vuvuzela
<humphreybc-mini> it's like a constant annoying humming
<humphreybc-mini> the what
<dutchie> it's part of the south african football tradition or something
<dutchie> basically a big plastic trumpte
<humphreybc-mini> a lot of empty seats in the stadium
<dutchie> or trumpet
<humphreybc-mini> lol
<humphreybc-mini> it's fucking annoying
<dutchie> no-one cares about NZ vs Slovakia
<dutchie> i don't mind it
 * humphreybc-mini wonders if Mark is at the game
<dutchie> heh
<humphreybc-mini> being south african and rich and all
<dutchie> he's probably far too busy
<humphreybc-mini> oh wait
<humphreybc-mini> he's telling Ivanka off in person :)O
<humphreybc-mini> Mark summoned Ivanka to the Isle of Man
<dutchie> ooh, a corner
<humphreybc-mini> hear, that?
<humphreybc-mini> positive start for new zealand
<humphreybc-mini> http://twitter.com/ivanka/status/16143381994
<humphreybc-mini> http://twitter.com/humphreybc/status/16143508429
<humphreybc-mini> http://twitter.com/ivanka/status/16148348405
<dutchie> this is one thing where identica is actually better
<dutchie> it does conversations
<humphreybc-mini> lol
<humphreybc-mini> but does everybody in the world with access to a computer use it?
<dutchie> it's certainly technically a better platform
<dutchie> no
<dutchie> blimey
<dutchie> this is not a very good match
<humphreybc-mini> it just has a gay name
<humphreybc-mini> is it open source?
<dutchie> yes
<humphreybc-mini> looks like all other matches to me
<dutchie> see, we're spoilt by the premiership over here
<humphreybc-mini> that's why identi.ca is failing then
<humphreybc-mini> there's your problem
<humphreybc-mini> shouldn't you be working or something dutchie?
<dutchie> probably
<humphreybc-mini> after all, you're in working hours
<dutchie> i'm on exam leave
<humphreybc-mini> ah
 * humphreybc-mini wonders if mpt is watching the game in Canonical HQ
<humphreybc-mini> Slovakia are like, a million times better than us
<humphreybc-mini> so we're doing pretty good
<dutchie> started reasonably well
<dutchie> slovakia are getting the pressure on more now
<dutchie> though their attacking is a bit rubbish
<humphreybc-mini> our defence is comparable to the turkish defence at Gallipoli
<dutchie> that free kick was dreadful
<humphreybc-mini> have you got the same commenter as me?
<dutchie> probably not
<humphreybc-mini> he just talked about new zealand now becoming a football nation and then the woman's under 17 something
<dutchie> no then
<humphreybc-mini> that buzzing is ridiculously annoying
<dutchie> i've filtered it out now
<humphreybc-mini> Ryan Nelson yeah!
<humphreybc-mini> Rory Fallon!
<nisshh> omg! the helicopter scene in The A Team is rediculously bad-ass
<dutchie> s/the helicopter scenen in //
<humphreybc-mini> lol
<humphreybc-mini> ridiculously fucking CG'ed
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> its like the 300 movie, except more bad-ass :)
<dutchie> aren't they making a 300 sequel?
<humphreybc-mini> doesn't it have bradley cooper?
<nisshh> i mean, is it even possible to do a barrel roll in a helicopter?
<nisshh> humphreybc-mini: no idea
 * ubuntujenkins plays some quake live
<nisshh> what..., apparently alpha mikey foxtrot means adios mofo's???
<dutchie> A M F
<dutchie> *shrug*
<nisshh> ah hehe
<dutchie> always worth knowing the phonetic alphabet :)
<dutchie> haha
<humphreybc-mini> has he taken his shirt off yet?
<humphreybc-mini> I bet they call it 301
<dutchie> the BBC commentator just called the NZ midfield "Dad's Army"
<humphreybc-mini> nisshh: in some helicopters if you are high enough
<humphreybc-mini> this movie sounds terrible
<humphreybc-mini> new zealand sucks at faking injuries
<humphreybc-mini> YESSS
<humphreybc-mini> stupid slovakian striker
<dutchie> when NZ do that, you can celebrate
<nisshh> humphreybc-mini: you should be a soccer commentator
<nisshh> :)
<dutchie> that could easily have gone in
 * humphreybc-mini knows the phonetic alphabet
<humphreybc-mini> our defence is the bomb
<humphreybc-mini> point is, it didn't
<dutchie> it will at some point
<humphreybc-mini> stop being so negative
<dutchie> you call that defence awesome?
<dutchie> haha
<dutchie> uh oh
<dutchie> i have enraged humphreybc
* humphreybc changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: NEW ZEALAND vs SLOVAKIA
<dutchie> haha
<humphreybc> :)
<humphreybc> how do I add a nick to the op list?
<humphreybc> I want to add humphreybc-mini
<dutchie> /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-manual add humphreybc-mini
<dutchie> probably be better to do by hostname
<humphreybc> thankyou
<humphreybc> and to print the list of people with OP access?
<dutchie> access #ubuntu-manual list
<humphreybc> they have super slow mo cameras at the world cup
<humphreybc> aren't they recording the games in 3D too?
<humphreybc> DEFENCE
<dutchie> don't know
<dutchie> who'd be a goalkeeper?
<humphreybc> dunno
<humphreybc> someone who doesn't like running much
<dutchie> not been a good week for them
<humphreybc> goalkeepers in general?
<dutchie> at the world cup
<humphreybc> ah
<dutchie> robert green, the italian goal yesterday, the NZ one hasn't been too good today either
<humphreybc> what a shit corner
 * dutchie waits for the rage
<dutchie> good effort
<humphreybc> GOALIE ROCKS
<humphreybc> yay
<dutchie> i wouldn't say that
<humphreybc> we need to get a mutha fudging goal
<dutchie> he's missed a couple of crosses he should have picked up
<humphreybc> do they do penalty shootouts and all that for 0 - 0 games?
<dutchie> not in the group stage
<humphreybc> I think a draw would be okay for NZ
<humphreybc> anything other than a loss
<dutchie> i still think slovakia will score
<dutchie> see, goalkeeper
<dutchie> that could have ended very badly
<humphreybc> goalkeeper = pure win
<dutchie> he was lucky
<humphreybc> pure, unadulterated win
<humphreybc> half time ya'll
<humphreybc> how long is half time?
<dutchie> 15 mins
<dutchie> i'm taking the dog out
<humphreybc> hokay
 * ubuntujenkins fires up glade
<humphreybc> lol
<dutchie> 1wow
<ubuntujenkins> flan: ping
<dutchie> did not expect to turn on the TV to the sight of John Travolta singing
<humphreybc> lol
<ubuntujenkins> ?style
<quickshotdevs> The Quickshot code base tries to follow some conventions  a list of them is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/quickshot/style .
<humphreybc> SA and NZ have a better relationship than SA and slovakia
<humphreybc> the ref is south african ;P
<dutchie> did you get that ridiculous slo-mo shot, humphreybc?
<humphreybc> don't you guys just work to PEP8>
<humphreybc>  FUCK
<dutchie> there it is
<humphreybc> FUCKING COCKS
* dutchie changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: New Zealand 0 - 1 Slovakia
<humphreybc> dick.
<dutchie> :)
<dutchie> it certainly is possible for NZ to equalise
* humphreybc changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: NEW ZEALAND 0 - 1 SLOVAKASHIT
<dutchie> how mature
<humphreybc> :)
 * dutchie wonders if humphreybc understands the offside rule
<humphreybc> Even scientists don't understand offside
<dutchie> that's a "no" then
<dutchie> it's simpler than LBW in cricket
<humphreybc> i kinda understand it
<humphreybc> but i need to watch the game now
<humphreybc> meanwhile, ponder our imminent death: http://twitter.com/d0od/status/16221098974
<humphreybc> oh, i'm sorry, just Britain
<humphreybc> SUPER SLOW MO
<dutchie> Slovakia looking dangerous on the break
<humphreybc> but our goalie rocks
<dutchie> the commentators are complaining about their long days
<humphreybc> hahahaha
<dutchie> this referee is certainly keen on keeping the flow of the game
<humphreybc> he also wants us to win
<dutchie> i'd hope he was neutral
<humphreybc> nah
<ChrisWoollard> You do realise that there is a ##world-cup channal
<dutchie> i hope you saved the old topic somewhere
<humphreybc> I did
<humphreybc> ChrisWoollard: our channel is better
<ChrisWoollard> I am not saying that it isn't
<humphreybc> :P
<dutchie> oh dear
<dutchie> that should have been a goal
<dutchie> great defending
<humphreybc> NZ is doing fairly well
<humphreybc> considering
<humphreybc> shit's heating up=
<dutchie> take it out of the microwave then
<humphreybc> ha.
<humphreybc> hey #nzl is trending!
<dutchie> !!!!
<humphreybc> I love the slow mo close ups of the player faces
 * nisshh just thought about that the wrong way :)
<nisshh> hehe, "the CIA has rules, our rules are just cooler than yours."
<humphreybc> '.NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<humphreybc> THEY COULD HAVE GOT THAT IN
<humphreybc> why do they make a sub with 3 mins left?
<dutchie> take up time
<humphreybc> oh
<humphreybc> DO A FUCKING BICYCLE KICK
<humphreybc> YESSS
<humphreybc> YESSSS
<humphreybc> ANIJTPQAWNIQ=-O2FRMN-=WEFM
<humphreybc> AAF
<humphreybc> ASFPKL
<humphreybc> AK,SF
<humphreybc> A,S
<humphreybc> FA,S
<humphreybc> FPKQ=Q1M2=-FPK,
<humphreybc> Ifiic!m!
<humphreybc> YESSS
<dutchie> he'll get in trouble for taking his shirt off
<humphreybc> YESSS!
<humphreybc> WWOOOOOHOO
<nisshh> dutchie: is it just me or is humphreybc getting very passionate about this?
<dutchie> i know
<nisshh> hehe
* humphreybc changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: NEW ZEALAND 1 - 1 SLOVAKIA
<nisshh> humphreybc: did they truly honestly score or are you just being silly?
<humphreybc> they scored
<nisshh> dutchie: did they score?
<dutchie> yes
<nisshh> ok, humphreybc i believe you :)
<humphreybc> http://twitpic.com/1wzieo
<nisshh> meh
* humphreybc changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: Congratulating New Zealand
 * ubuntujenkins can't find the option he wants in glade it must be here somewhere
<humphreybc> so dutchie, did you enjoy that game?
<dutchie> wasn't great
<dutchie> picked up at the end
<nisshh> i think humphreybc did :)
<flan> ubuntujenkins, pong.
<ubuntujenkins> hey flan can you do a file that opens up a window pleas once i understand it i cna do the rest
<ubuntujenkins> if that made any sense
<flan> It... really didn't.
<ubuntujenkins> I am doing the gui and would like to avoid going the though the work flow to check every window can you do a python file that can call a window out of order
 * ubuntujenkins is rather tired from exams
<flan> Obviously. You're usually a lot more coherent. =P
<ubuntujenkins> yea i am never good at explaining stuff
<ubuntujenkins> does that now make sense?
<dutchie> you want a python script that opens an empty window?
<flan> For the most part, each popup can just have its own .glade file.
<flan> You'll give each one an __init__(self, ...) function, if not already provided, and use ... to transfer session variables.
<dutchie> oh, ignore me
<flan> When invoked as part of the workflow, the parent window will pass those values.
<flan> When testing, you'll seed them in the if __name__ == '__main__' section.
<flan> Following thus far?
<ubuntujenkins> hmm no i think i should be more awake
<flan> I'll still be here when you're more alert, then.
<flan> I'm planning to start CSS work on the server tonight.
<flan> My tonight.
<ubuntujenkins> ok cool I will try and have a nap and talk later thanks
<flan> I hope you feel rested soon. Exams can be exhausting.
<ubuntujenkins> yea they are
 * dutchie goes to catch a bus
<hannie> String 1099: Now click \menu{More Info\then Install} to install the application.
<hannie> I think this should be: Now click \button{More Info\then Install} to  install the application.
<ubuntujenkins> pleia2: am i ok to set up an user account on the learning team moddle. I would like to see what it is like
<pleia2> ubuntujenkins: yeah go for it, you should be able to use your launchpad id as an openid account
<ubuntujenkins> pleia2: cool thanks I will, just interested to see what it is like
<pleia2> ubuntujenkins: if you need admin, just let me know
<pleia2> :)
<ubuntujenkins> thanks pleia2 , don't think i will need admin :)
<ubuntujenkins> pleia2: I thought this was the case but i use moddle nearly every day. my uni has it it is called "learn"
<pleia2> ubuntujenkins: cool, I know of a few schools that use it (I support one install at a school in philadelphia), and canonical used (uses?) it for their online for-pay courses
<ubuntujenkins> does sort of do what i was thinking but not a shiney
<pleia2> the interface is a bit difficult to use
<pleia2> but there are lots of guides on workflow online, which helps if you can take the time to learn to use it
<ubuntujenkins> it works but, there is something about it that is not so good looking or exciting
<ubuntujenkins> and my lectures struggle to add files
 * pleia2 nods
<ubuntujenkins> can  i enrol my self in courses so i can look at the material?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> the inkscape and gimp course is a good example
<ubuntujenkins> i need to learn those
<ubuntujenkins> wow the gimp one does look good
<ubuntujenkins> these tutorials are really good
<c7p> hello all
<c7p> somebody change the channels info (from "Congratulating New Zealand" to something more relevant to channel's purpose :P )
<dutchie> guess whose fault that is
<dutchie> not sure what it was before, humphreybc said he saved it somewhere
* dutchie changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: Ubuntu Manual project discussion
* dutchie changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: Ubuntu Manual Project discussion | Lucid Edition 1 released! Go and download/buy it  | | Style Guide: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf | Website: http://ubuntu-manual.org |  Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual | IRC logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu Guidelines:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
* dutchie changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: Ubuntu Manual Project discussion | Lucid Edition 1 released! Go and download/buy it | Style Guide: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf | Website: http://ubuntu-manual.org | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual | IRC logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu Guidelines:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<c7p> godbyk-sagan: ping
<c7p> night all
#ubuntu-manual 2010-06-16
<ubuntujenkins> night all
<flan> Does anyone know where the blue help icon (circle with a ? in it) can be found?
<flan> File path, URL...
<flan> I just want to use it as a placeholder for the Qs server.
<godbyk> flan: Try /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/48/gnome-help.svg
<godbyk> or 128 for a bigger version.
<flan> Ah. SVG.
<flan> I was looing for PNG.
<flan> Thanks.
<nisshh> have you guys seen this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-updater
<nisshh> humphreybc: ^^^
<humphreybc> yes
<humphreybc> it's on OMG! Ubuntu!
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> thats how i saw it
<nisshh> what do you think?
<humphreybc> sounds groovy
<nisshh> yea, should be be promoting it though?
<humphreybc> huh?
<nisshh> well
<nisshh> should we have a link to it on the website/wiki saying "this is how you get the latest builds from our server"
<humphreybc> yeah maybe
<nisshh> if we dont mention or endorse it or whatever people might think its not the real deal
<godbyk> The code could be a bit nicer.  Also, it's pulling the test builds, and they break fairly frequently.
<nisshh> godbyk: ah, really? thats no good
<godbyk> I'm not sure that it is 'the real deal'.
 * nisshh goes and looks at the code
<nisshh> godbyk: what do you mean?
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins has been designing 'the real deal', but it won't be out 'til Maverick.
<nisshh> what? the same thing that the script there does?
<godbyk> nisshh: Well, a bit more advanced than what that script is doing.
<humphreybc> yeah
<nisshh> yea
<humphreybc> it has a GUI
<humphreybc> and shit
<godbyk> And allows for multiple documents (not just the one manual).
<nisshh> ah, the thing that he was talking about on the ML?
<nisshh> just the other day
<godbyk> yeah
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> that would be much better
<nisshh> oh wow, the script is definitely not user friendly
<godbyk> I haven't used it.
<godbyk> I just looked at the code in it.
<godbyk> It's written in a brittle fashion, so it could break easily.
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> he also hasnt accounted for the fact that you need sudo to download something to somewhere other than your home dir
<godbyk> I think it's intended to be ran during the boot process or something odd.
<nisshh> says every login
<godbyk> according to the code, it's every boot.
<godbyk> he adds an init script to the boot process.
<nisshh> godbyk: ah, didnt see that
<ubuntujenkins> morning all
<thorwil> morning!
<ubuntujenkins> hey thorwil
<vish> anyone has any idea where the quickstarter icon can be added for OOo ?
<vish> where/how
<ubuntujenkins> vish: do you not right click it in the menu and choose add to panel
<vish> ubuntujenkins: hmm,actually it was not for me...  i wanted to know about the quickstarter icon  is the option still there in Lucid?
<ubuntujenkins> by quickstarter icon do you mean like the firefox and yelp ones that are there by default?
<vish> there seems to be a notification area icon for OOo
<ubuntujenkins> I don't see one in the panel when i open open office
<shrini> application->office-openoffice wwriter
<shrini> rightclick
<shrini> add this item to panel
<shrini> this will add the icon to the panel
<ubuntujenkins> yea i think vish is on about when you open it, is there an icon in the notification area?
<vish> me neither, but people have screenshots of it , so was wondering how they have it
<vish> just a sec , let me find the bug
<ubuntujenkins> vish: worked it out how you get it
<vish> ubuntujenkins: how?
<ubuntujenkins> tools options and then http://imagebin.org/101515
<ubuntujenkins> you can right click it in the tray and choose disable
<vish> ubuntujenkins: phew! found it  thanks :)
<ubuntujenkins> no problem, whats the bug?
<vish> ubuntujenkins: i had found that > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/551927
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 551927 in light-themes "Backgrounds of quickstarter icon and vlc icon are not consistent with color of panel (dup-of: 403135)" [Undecided,New]
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 403135 in vlc "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubuntujenkins> vish: that is a bug that effects me, i just disable them both
<ubuntujenkins> also affects banshee iirc
<vish> yeah
 * nisshh just got a new Logitech G5 mouse and it works like a treat out of the box!
<nisshh> absolutely perfectly
<ubuntujenkins> I have the wave pro keyboard and mouse set they are also great
<nisshh> yea i have a g15 keyboard which works pretty well
<nisshh> not perfect, but almost
<nisshh> i didnt even have to edit my xorg config to get this G5 to work
<nisshh> godbyk: how up to date is the style guide on the website?
<nisshh> aquarius: hey again, id like to code in a little check function to my app that can tell if desktopcouch is being synced by ubuntu-one, is it possible to do this do you think?
<aquarius> it's...not, at the moment
<aquarius> can I suggest pinging cardinalfang on #ubuntuone about that? (he's not awake yet)
<nisshh> right, does he know more about that sort of thing?
<nisshh> aquarius: do you know when cardinalfng might be awake?
<aquarius> about two or three hours from now
<aquarius> (he's in the US, west coast)
<nisshh> right, thanks, ill be sure to get a hold of him
<nisshh> aquarius: hows the ubuntu developers manual coming along?
<godbyk> nisshh: It hasn't been updated in eons.
<godbyk> I have to run to a meeting.  Be back in a few hours. :-/
<shrini> team: need help
<shrini> some college students are asking me
<shrini> for some project
<nisshh> shrini: whats up?
<shrini> nisshh: hi
<nisshh> hey
<shrini> i am thinking of
<shrini> making them to contribute
<shrini> to any open source projec
<shrini> t
<shrini> need your suggestions
<shrini> and ideas
<shrini> for any projects
<shrini> is there any existing project that need any enhancements/
<nisshh> so you found some people willing to contribute to open source yes?
<shrini> YES
<shrini> :-)
<nisshh> right, shrini hang on iv gotta relogin my sound is playing up, ill be right back :)
<nisshh> shrini: right, im back now
<nisshh> so you are unsure where to point them to so they can contribute is that right?
<nisshh> shrini: ^^^^^
<nisshh> shrini: you there still? ping
<shrini> nisshh: pong
<shrini> nisshh: hai. went for water
<shrini> nisshh: they need projects
<shrini> to do
<nisshh> right, so they want to contribute but dont know where to start?
<nisshh> shrini: ^^^^
<shrini> nisshh: yes
<shrini> we can suggest some open source projects
<shrini> I can guide them about irc, mailing list, svn, git etc
<shrini> so that they can directly interact with the developers
<shrini> and contribute
<nisshh> right, how much experience do they have shrini?
<shrini> nisshh: students
<shrini> they know little php,python,c
<nisshh> shrini: ok good
<nisshh> shrini: so i assume they want something nice and simple to work on?
<shrini> nisshh: s
<nisshh> shrini: well, i honestly cant think of many really simple apps they could contribute to, although they could always make their own
<shrini> nisshh: yes
<shrini> thanks
<nisshh> shrini: no problem, thats where i suggest they start
<nisshh> shrini: maybe mention the Quickly app to them
<nisshh> its on launchpad
<shrini> nisshh: in a call
<nisshh> ok
<shrini> nisshh: came
<shrini> nisshh: thanks
<shrini> need some new project ideas
<shrini> or
<shrini> list of tasks to do in existing projects
<nisshh> shrini: hmm, well, im not trying to get my project worked on or anything, but they could play around with my app if they like, its pretty simple
<nisshh> or they could drop in on #ubuntu-bugs and do some triage
<nisshh> or maybe participate in a bug jam somewhere
<nisshh> or help out with the patch review thing going on
<nisshh> shrini: there are so many things they could work on i cant list them all here
<shrini> nisshh: thnaks
<nisshh> shrini: no problem :)
<shrini> i ask them to learn quickly
<shrini> if they are willing to do desktop app
<nisshh> shrini: cool, ah, what are they wanting to do mostly?
<shrini> nisshh: not decided yet
<shrini> they are ready to do
<shrini> if we pick and point them on what to do
<shrini> hope they can do it
<shrini> showed them http://neevaan.wordpress.com/2010/06/12/a-content-management-system-for-lugs/
<nisshh> wait, so they are wanting to setup a LUG?
<shrini> nisshh: no
<shrini> this blog is from another guy
<nisshh> yea
<shrini> he proposing a new project
<nisshh> oooohhhhhh
<shrini> my friends may write the application
<shrini> for the requirement said in the blog
<shrini> and host it
<nisshh> oh the content management system
<nisshh> right
<shrini> right
<nisshh> thats a good project for them to do
<shrini> :-)
<nisshh> they have set goals and assuming they have a server, or the means to host the CMS then its perfect
<shrini> ya
<nisshh> shrini: i say tell them to go for it if they want to :)
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> i can fund them to host that project
<shrini> :-)
<nisshh> oh cool
<nisshh> shrini: see what you can do about trying to make the CMS they create open-source
<shrini> yes
<nisshh> THAT would be awesome
<shrini> we will host the code in LP
<shrini> or sourceforge
<nisshh> cool
<shrini> or code.google.com
<shrini> :-)
<nisshh> also quickly is no good for stuff like a CMS
<shrini> yes
<nisshh> yep
<shrini> they are willing to contribute
<nisshh> cool, do they use irc?
<shrini> 10 guys are there
<shrini> if we give a list of projects to do
<shrini> they can pick each one
<shrini> and start to work on that
<shrini> irc?
<shrini> no
<shrini> have to teach them
<shrini> will do it soon
<nisshh> shrini: are these guys local to you?
<shrini> nisshh: s
<nisshh> how did you manage to find 10 people willing to contribute??
<nisshh> that would be impossible in my area
<nisshh> :)
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> nisshh: here all college students must do a project
<shrini> in their final year
<shrini> mostly they for java and .net
<shrini> i am fishing those students
<shrini> and explaining them about opensource
<shrini> and formed the kanchilug
<shrini> hope you know about kanchilug
<shrini> kanchilug.wordpress.com
<shrini> http://kanchilug.wordpress.com
<shrini> people are doing wonderful activities
<shrini> they are very much interestd in contributing
<thorwil> shrini: the best way to get into an existing open-source project might well be fixing bugs
<shrini> thorwil: you are right
<shrini> searching for simple projects to start with
<shrini> if possible suggest some simple projects
<shrini> :-)
<thorwil> shrini: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<shrini> wow
<shrini> thorwil: thanks for the link
<shrini> interesting
<thorwil> shrini: with the papercut project, chances are good the bugs are not too complicated. otherwise, if you just skim through the bug tracker of any app, you might have a hard time to find bugs of the right level. the less experience you have, the harder it is to access the complexity, i would assume
<nisshh> shrini: oh, wow, so you grab those students from the start and convert them over
<nisshh> thorwil: crap, i forgot about that project
<shrini> thorwil: yes. let me explore that
<nisshh> thorwil: there is also the bug hug days
<shrini> nisshh: yes :-)
<nisshh> shrini: are these guys the same guys that did the manual tamil translations?
<shrini> nisshh: yes
<shrini> same guys
<nisshh> oh cool
<shrini> they found their friends
<nisshh> hehe
<shrini> interesting to contribute
<nisshh> so they already use ubuntu right?
<shrini> yes
<nisshh> that certainly makes it easier for them to get started, being familiar and all
<shrini> yes
<shrini> some more new guys are there
<shrini> trainig is going for them
<shrini> training on foss concepts, linux, ubuntu, python, php
<shrini> etc
<shrini> we had a 1 week training session
<nisshh> nice
<shrini> followup sessions are going every sunday
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> now they need some real time projects
<shrini> to work on
<shrini> will look at papercuts and
<shrini> check for the possibilities
<shrini> thanks thorwil for pointing that
<shrini> i totally forget that
<thorwil> np
<thorwil> shrini: what's the usual reaction of being exposed to python and php in close succession? :
<shrini> ya
<shrini> we get different outputs
<shrini> people who like web development love php for its easiness
<shrini> people love desktop apps love python and ruby
<shrini> but as they love to contribute
<shrini> they learn all we teach
<shrini> they are forming their own teams
<shrini> for php,python,ruby
<thorwil> cool
<shrini> each team is searching for projects to contribute
<shrini> still svn , git, irc trainig are pending
<shrini> we have very less internet connectivity
<shrini> so, internet based training are getting delayed
<ubuntujenkins> evening all
<ubuntujenkins> how are we does anyone need any help?
<dutchie> i need to remember the really cool thing i was going to do in SVG and javascript
<dutchie> :(
<ubuntujenkins> you were going to do an animated advert for quickshot, after thinking of new logo ideas
<ubuntujenkins> is anyone else here apart from dutchie ?
<dutchie> it would seem not
<ubuntujenkins> dutchie: what are you thinking for the advert then :P
<ubuntujenkins>  night all
#ubuntu-manual 2010-06-17
<ubuntujenkins> morning all
<thorwil> good morning!
<ubuntujenkins> morning thorwil
<ubuntujenkins> hello all
<dutchie> quiet in here at the moment
 * ubuntujenkins agrees with dutchie 
<daker> hi everybody :)
<shrini> shhhhhhhhhh
<shrini> the room is so silent for a long time
<shrini> :-)
<ubuntujenkins> hey daker
<shrini> hello all
<ubuntujenkins> hey shrini
<shrini> ubuntujenkins: hey man
<daker> shrini, so let's make noise :)
<shrini> bhooooooooom
<shrini> dhooom
<shrini> drrrrrrrrrr
<shrini> durrrrrrrrrr
<shrini> hahahaa
<shrini> just being happy today
<daker> let's ping people è_é
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> i am moving to room
<shrini> seems i have to sing and dance
<shrini> met a school friend today
<shrini> taking him to my room
<shrini> bye friends
<shrini> catch you later
<ubuntujenkins> see you later shrini
<shrini> ubuntujenkins: byeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<shrini> :-)
<nisshh> WHO THE HELL IS MAKING ALL THE NOISE IN HERE!? :)
<ubuntujenkins> hey nisshh
<nisshh> hey ubuntujenkins
<nisshh> just thought id check in before i went to sleep
<daker> nisshh, è_é hhhhhhh
<nisshh> daker: hey
<thorwil> godbyk, godbyk-sagan: http://hotlead.levien.com/2010/06/nanum-korean-fonts-now-released-under.html
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk: / godbyk-sagan  ping
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: pong
<godbyk> (beeps aren't working in xchat. it's irksome.  when it tries to play an ogg file, it just plays white noise. any ideas, anyone?)
<ubuntujenkins> ame he
<ubuntujenkins> same here
<dutchie> irssi: the IRC client of the future
<dutchie> :P
<ubuntujenkins> what are your thoughts on the extrending of help.ubuntu.com vs a program for files
<godbyk> dutchie: yeah, I'm gonna look at irsii at some point.
<dutchie> i must get round to doing that thing so highlights on IRC pop up notification bubbles
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: why not both?  I think help.ubuntu.com is the eventual target of the USLC stuff.
<dutchie> i suspect it is not so trivial as i hoped
<godbyk> dutchie: isn't there a little command-line app that can do that?
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk: brb
<dutchie> not when irssi runs on my VPS
<godbyk> dutchie: ah, yeah. that's true.
<dutchie> i've been thinking about DBus and ssh tunnels
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk: both could be done but the suggestion is to devlop yelp as aparntly it can view webpages so that it views the page on help.ubuntu.com
<ubuntujenkins> I have not replyied to the e-mails as I have not been very awake, hence make no sense
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: well, the benefit of the standalone program you were talking about the other day is that it would keep things up-to-date, right?
<ubuntujenkins> yep if the teams want to add stuff it can be done, I am thinking of some form off rss feed and update button
<ubuntujenkins> but if yelp viewed a page on help.ubuntu.com can that not be updated mid cycle?
<ubuntujenkins> I would like to do the program because its fun :)
<godbyk> I'm under the impression that the help.ubuntu.com page is updated only once per cycle.
<ubuntujenkins> thats what i thought but i don't actually know, I will ask in #ubuntu-docs
<ubuntujenkins> thanls godbyk any other pros you can think of would be great
<godbyk> basically, it'd be like synaptic but for documentation.
<godbyk> and we can update throughout the cycle instead of just once.
<ubuntujenkins> good comparison, i do seeing it being more shiny :)
<thorwil> synaptic isn't a good model, though. software center might be
<godbyk> thorwil: you're probably right. I haven't played with SC yet though. I just use apt-get and synaptic for everything.
<ubuntujenkins> software centre even better
<godbyk> okay, off-topic question: what's up with the spell-checking in the empathy chat window?  it doesn't like inflected words (plurals, etc.).
<thorwil> godbyk: it thinks you should talk more simple and avoid more than ones
<godbyk> thorwil: It doesn't like 'thinks' and 'ones'.  Sorry, you fail.
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk: have you got any sound files in ~/.xchat2/sounds ?
<thorwil> godbyk: sure. many are my fail
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: nope
<ubuntujenkins> me nither I think you have to define a sound for every event.
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: right. but when I do that, it plays the sound -- only it's played as white noise (static).
 * thorwil has a completely silent desktop (regarding events/notifications)
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk: hmm so it does, och thats loud
<godbyk> What's the argument for using Empathy again?  Every time a new version of Ubuntu is released, I give Empathy another shot and it's still always a horrible experience.
 * ubuntujenkins should not have tried with a 4 minute song there is no pause
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: lol.  oops!
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: what file type did you pick?
<ubuntujenkins> mp3 loads of static
<godbyk> I've tried with the .ogg sound effects in /usr/share/sounds/* and it hates me.
 * ubuntujenkins hunts for bugs
<godbyk> I looked a while back and didn't notice any, but figured someone must've filed one and I was searching with the wrong keywords.
<godbyk> thorwil: I only want it to beep at me if someone says my name or sends me a direct message.
<godbyk> Otherwise, I'm quite likely to not notice that the envelope has turned green and end up ignore everyone all day.
<godbyk> Empathy doesn't pop up a chat window when someone sends me an IM.  So I've been missing a lot of them lately.
<thorwil> godbyk: you don't have a trained squirrel for that?
<godbyk> I've been missing things on IRC because xchat doesn't want to play ogg files to alert me.
<ubuntujenkins> brb i have to quit because it will not shut up
 * thorwil initially read that as  "brb i have to quit because i will not shut up"
<dutchie> see, irssi is silent :)
<ubuntujenkins> lol thorwil
<godbyk> dutchie: silent is bad, though. I'm usually busy working on code or something and ignore irc until it beeps to get my attention.
<ubuntujenkins> its still not shut up I think a reboot may be in order
<ubuntujenkins> I can't find a bug on it godbyk
<godbyk> maybe just restart pulseaudio?
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: I couldn't either.
<godbyk> File one, please!
<godbyk> I'll subscribe and add my 'me too'.
<ubuntujenkins> I will, how do i restart pulse?
<ubuntujenkins> xchat uses bugzilla
<thorwil> godbyk: but doesn't a beep invade your mind to brutally rip you out of your flow, leading to a loss of productivity that you will never ever able to balance?
<godbyk> thorwil: nah, I choose subtle beeps that I can ignore easily.  something that's soft and not grating.
<godbyk> thorwil: if there's a lot of beeping, though it's irksome.
<godbyk> but it serves its purpose of getting my attention to see what's on fire in #ubuntu-manual. :-)
<thorwil> the roof!
<ubuntujenkins> just hope noone goes godbyk
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk:
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk:
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk:
<ubuntujenkins> you get the idea :)
<godbyk> heh.. it happens sometimes. :)
<ubuntujenkins> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xchat so where do i file them launchpad is helpful
<ubuntujenkins> I can't find xchat to file it against on bugzilla but there is xchat gnome
<ubuntujenkins> yey the song stopped
 * thorwil doesn't even look down with his behind on xchat gnome
<godbyk> I agree, xchat-gnome sucks.
<ubuntujenkins> i also agree
<thorwil> even with xchat proper, i need to change quite some options to make it lean
<godbyk> I have the channels as buttons/tabs at the bottom of the window instead of along the left.
<ubuntujenkins> http://xchat.org/docs/ so where do i file a bug?
<godbyk> I enable timestamps, logging, and a few other options.
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: bugs.gnome.org maybe?
<ubuntujenkins> found it sorceforge
<godbyk> All right, I'll give irsii a shot.
<godbyk> Just a moment.
<godbyk> Hey, godbyk-irsii.
 * ubuntujenkins is not a fan of irssi
<thorwil> if you want to be really cool, you have to combine irsii with screen
<godbyk-irsii> thorwil: Yeah, I do like screen.  It's awesome for sysadmin work.
<thorwil> good night! :)
<godbyk-irsii> G'night, thorwil. :)
<godbyk-irsii> Okay, dutchie.  What do I need to know to make irsii awesome?
<ubuntujenkins> sudo apt-get remove -purge irssi
<godbyk-irsii> ubuntujenkins: lol
<dutchie> godbyk: scripts.irssi.org
<dutchie> also, it's double-s, single i
<dutchie> irssi
<godbyk-irsii> dutchie: yeah, I just noticed that.
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk-irsii: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3017739&group_id=239&atid=100239
<manualbot> ubuntujenkins: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x869706c> bug 3017739 not found
<ubuntujenkins> manualbot: fail!
<manualbot> ubuntujenkins: Error: "fail!" is not a valid command.
<manualbot> Factoid 'fail!' not found
<ubuntujenkins> lol
<godbyk-irsii> heh. nice.
<ubuntujenkins> I am glad sourceforge does open id o could not be bothered to set up another bug account
<godbyk-irsii> okay, ubuntujenkins. I'm 'monitoring' that bug on sf.
<godbyk-irsii> Ah, I already had an sf account.
<ubuntujenkins> cool we shall see what response we get
<godbyk-irsii> From eons ago.
<godbyk-irsii> Haven't logged into their site for a few years, I think.
<ubuntujenkins> godbyk-irsii: / godbyk in the program is it a good idea for people to add their own documentaion feeds? as a long term plan ie logos
<ubuntujenkins> *ie locos
<godbyk> ubuntujenkins: Hmm.. not a bad idea.  Maybe for the second version of it, though?
<ubuntujenkins> thats what i thought yey \o/ now i can send my e-mail
<ubuntujenkins> this program still needs a name
#ubuntu-manual 2010-06-18
<daker> anyone got something about writing a browser with python & webkit ?
<Zeike> does anybody have the link to the ppa with the latest tex stuff?
<godbyk> ?mppa
<godbyk> d'oh. bot's not listening.
<ubuntujenkins> ?mppa | Zeike
<quickshotdevs> Zeike: The manual team has a latex PPA  you can add it by running these commands in a terminal(Applications → Accessories → Terminal):  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual then    sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-manual-tex
<Zeike> ubuntujenkins: thanks!
<ubuntujenkins> no problem sorry it took so long
<Zeike> no worries
<daker> hello everybody
<thorwil> hi daker
<thorwil> the one thing that really bothers me with eclipse is the project handling. it's actually a riddle how to open a project that is not in your current workspace dir
<Nevon> Hey vish and thorwil, are either of you there? I was recommended by Benjamin to get in touch with you. I need some help making a non-sucky favicon for my new site, if you're up for it.
<thorwil> Nevon: what is your new site (about)?
<Nevon> It's a personal website/portfolio type of thing.
<Nevon> I can show you if you're interested.
<humphreybc> thorwil: doooo it
<vish> ooh , non-sucky needed ;)
<Nevon> thorwil gave me a couple of ideas to work from, so now I at least have something to get me started.
<Nevon> The biggest problem was that I couldn't come up with any good ideas.
<daker> humphreybc, anything about the new design ?
<humphreybc> daker: Nope, my last exam was today though so I'll be working on the design a lot next week. Just waiting on icons from Vish
<daker> ko
<daker> US vs Slovenia
<daker> haha Solvenia 1
<vish> humphreybc: i'm not sure what the larger icons on side are supposed to mean > http://www.flickr.com/photos/humphreybc/4695964476/sizes/l/in/set-72157624139515783/
<vish> doesnt seem to make sense with the philosophy page
<vish> the watermarks^
<flan> Has anyone seen ubuntujenkins recently?
<nisshh> flan: not since yesterday
<daker> he was here this morning  i think
<nisshh> daker: yea he might have been, i wasnt on thismorning so i dont know
<nisshh> bye all
<flan> Ah. Well, if anyone sees him before I do, please let him know I'm available for help with creating a test workflow setup.
<flan> Thanks.
<thorwil> godbyk: i replied to Daniel Schury on the list and directly to him, with link to your answer to him in the list archive
<ubuntujenkins> evening all
<Zeike> hi, ubuntujenkins
 * ubuntujenkins now has to play the how long untill he loses wifi game
<ubuntujenkins> heyy Zeike
<Zeike> I hate that game =\
<ubuntujenkins> so do i also have the added factor of i can't reconnect as it means waking the whole house and getting shouted at
<_ubuntujenkins> hey i don't see godbyk
<_ubuntujenkins> is anyone there?
<_ubuntujenkins> |ping
<_ubuntujenkins> !welcome
<manualbot> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-manual! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntujenkins> !ping
<manualbot> pong
<ubuntujenkins> yey
 * ubuntujenkins is in windows because ubuntu wifi ddoes not reconnect but windows does
<ubuntujenkins> night all
#ubuntu-manual 2010-06-19
<ubuntujenkins> morning all
<thorwil> good morning!
<ubuntujenkins> hello thorwil
<ubuntujenkins> ?ppa
<quickshotdevs> Already using Ubuntu 10.04? Add our PPA by running these commands in a terminal(Applications → Accessories → Terminal):  $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:quickshotdevs/quickshot-release   $ sudo apt-get update   $ sudo apt-get install quickshot'
<flan> http://uguu.ca/238/quickshot-teaser/ Contains an early screenshot of one of the Quickshot server's admin pages.
<flan> ubuntujenkins lives!
<ubuntujenkins> hey flan , I am at home so not always on :/
<flan> WiFi's still a problem?
<ubuntujenkins> yep, works in windows which is very anoying
<flan> I just linked to http://uguu.ca/238/quickshot-teaser/
<flan> I should be able to keep working at a rate of about one page per day for the next little while, so the core should be finished soon.
<ubuntujenkins> nice thats great flan I am fighting with how to agrange the layout. I can't find the setting to change the spacing to make it complie to gnome hig
<ubuntujenkins> also this is an interesting bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/596245
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 596245 in quickshot "quickshot crashes on start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flan> The one witht he two random lowercase 'i's?
<ubuntujenkins> its due to python, yea someting about i comes into i haven't managed to read it properly
<flan> We might be able to add an alias to decimal's globals.
<ubuntujenkins> I will have to read into it
<flan> decimals.ROUND_CEiLiNG = decimals.ROUND_CEILING, perhaps.
<flan> decimal*
<flan> Oh, weird. It's happening because .upper() is failing at upper-casing the 'i's.
<flan> That hack should work, but this is just strange.
<flan> Implementation for that hack:
<flan> #Before 'import babel'
<flan> import decimal
<flan> Oh, wait...
<flan> No, that won't work...
<flan> We'd actually have to modify decimal's source...
<ubuntujenkins> thats what i thought, but then i figured you know more than me
<flan> We could ship a patched version of decimal and put it in the project root/change Python's search paths to make sure it gets referenced instead of the built-in when babel imports it. That shouldn't break anything, but it's definitely a hack.
<flan> And this issue could very well come up elsewhere once babel's been imported.
<ubuntujenkins> hmm, not a fun bug it also affects ubuntu one acording to a bug i linked
<flan> I'm seeing evidence of this being an issue in a lot of things.
<ubuntujenkins> I wonder if it has been fixed in debian version of python 2.6
<flan> Lenny's still on 2.5...
<ubuntujenkins> http://bugs.python.org/issue1813 says it is open
<ubuntujenkins> so not fixed
<flan> Still affects 3.2?
<flan> That's bad.
<flan> And it means I cancel my build process.
<ubuntujenkins> what so basically we have to patch it ourself. Why can't they fix the stupid thing
 * ubuntujenkins may have fixed the wifi woes only time will tell
<ubuntujenkins> looks like this wifi fix is hopeful
<ubuntujenkins> night all
#ubuntu-manual 2010-06-20
<ubuntujenkins> morning all
<thorwil> good morning!
 * thorwil tries to understand how to create a form (using mako) for creating blog posts
<ubuntujenkins> hey thorwil
 * ubuntujenkins tries to write an e-mail in favor of his program idea
<ubuntujenkins> !manual
<manualbot> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<thorwil> where does the "suitable for all levels of experience" come from?
<ubuntujenkins> thorwil: no clue sebsebseb suggested the factoid
<thorwil> ubuntujenkins: drop that part if you can. it's a bit like claiming the manual would be black and white at the same time
<ubuntujenkins> thorwil: I will try and find out how to get them adjusted
<ubuntujenkins> vish where do i find the gnome icon source so i can get the 48 pixel loading spiral,like /usr/share/icons/Humanity/animations/24/gnome-spinner.png . I had it but lost it, you told me where it was
<vish> ubuntujenkins: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-icon-theme/
<ubuntujenkins> thanks vish
<vish> np.
<humphreybc> hey vish, icons are looking good. Haven't put em into the design yet though
<humphreybc> might do that in a tick
<humphreybc> have you been thinking about icons for the philosophy thing?
<vish> humphreybc: not sure what we can add there..
<humphreybc> yeah it's a tough one
<humphreybc> don't worry, i'll come up with something
<vish> humphreybc: hehe , the philosophy has 10 points , kinda like the 10 commandments ;)
<vish> maybe split them 5/5 and place it on a slate ;p
<humphreybc> haha
<humphreybc> vish: the drop shadow on the guy thinking is a bit too harsh
<vish> humphreybc: sent a couple , use which fits with the page
<ubuntujenkins> anyone been following my e-mails on the "documentaion library" idea? I feel like giving up on it at the moment
<thorwil> ubuntujenkins: that it would be easier to handle online (web app) is a valid argument
<thorwil> ubuntujenkins: and if not that, you should talk with djsiegel about integration with the software center
 * thorwil -> out
<ubuntujenkins> thorwil: I know , I was so excited about the idea at first and then it got trashed
<ubuntujenkins> the problem with actuall software centre is we can't realy update universe once ubuntu is released apparently
<ubuntujenkins> this all started in trying to get the manual into universe
<ubuntujenkins> I also have no clue on how to do web pages :/
<humphreybc> ubuntujenkins: you shouldn't have sent it to the docs ML
<humphreybc> they trash any new idea
<ubuntujenkins> humphreybc: I did it in the we are all one team and should tell everyone what we are doing idea
<ubuntujenkins> it has put me off documentation at the moment
<humphreybc> yeah, well unfortunately the docs team just suck donkey balls
<vish> "   <ubuntujenkins> the problem with actuall software centre is we can't realy update universe once ubuntu is released apparently  "
<vish> that should change from maverick^
<humphreybc> I'm stuck with rollover + selected ideas
<vish> ubuntujenkins: from maverick , you can add stuff after releases
<ubuntujenkins> vish that might help
<ubuntujenkins> so we could give every manual language a package and then people can find it in /usr/share/docs or where ever.
<vish> ubuntujenkins: Bug #578045
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 578045 in software-center "Upgrading packaged Ubuntu application unreasonably involves upgrading entire OS" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578045
<ubuntujenkins> its a sucky way to do it
<vish> ubuntujenkins: you can follow that bug , but it should be done for maverick
<ubuntujenkins> I have subscribed hopefully it will be done. last time i asked there was a large back log for universe and they said it would not clear in time for mavrick
<humphreybc> I think the new site design is finished
<humphreybc> :)
<dutchie> 14:41:52 < humphreybc> yeah, well unfortunately the docs team just suck donkey balls
<dutchie> how to make friends and build bridges
<vish> dutchie: yeah , tweet that tip ;)
<humphreybc> oh no, dutchie's bloody bug form still needs some gloss :P
<dutchie> not my fault i have no shiny design skills
<humphreybc> FUUUCK
<humphreybc> A GOAL
<dutchie> really?
<dutchie> wow, it is as well
<dutchie> might go and watch
<humphreybc> NZ are totally going to win the world cup...
<humphreybc> okay, i'm going to watch
<humphreybc> SHIT!!
<humphreybc> ohh no
<humphreybc> ohhhh noo
<humphreybc> this is not good
<humphreybc> come on ref
<humphreybc> it's NZ vs the goddamn world champs
<humphreybc> come on paston
<humphreybc> BNOOOOo
<humphreybc> oNOOO
<humphreybc> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<humphreybc> New Zealand is going to win
<humphreybc> WOOO
<ubuntujenkins> getting the quickshot gui looking right is hard the first page is done
<flan> I found the same with with the server.
<flan> I'm pretty happy with its current layout, though the fonts and colours will need to change.
<flan> I should have it managing default-language screenshot definitions today.
<ubuntujenkins> flan: you are makeing leaps and bounds with the server by the sounds of it
<daker> hi :)
<c7p> hello all
<daker> c7p, i think everybody is watching the match BRA vs CIV :D
<c7p> daker: so do I :P
<daker> haha
<daker> 3 - 0
<daker> hahahahahaha
<daker> GOOOOAl
<daker> \o/
<c7p> xD
 * c7p brb
<daker> Brasil is playing the Samba
<daker> 3 - 1
<daker> Goooooaaaaaaal
<daker> kaka will not play the next match
<daker> kaka is out :D
<daker> red card
 * flan does not get soccer/football/any team sports.
<daker> Ubuntu soccer team hahaha
<flan> UMP vs. Docs Team?
<daker> maybe
<daker> 10 - 0
<ubuntujenkins> I wonder how around the world football would work?
<ubuntujenkins> irc football?
<daker> ping pong :p
<daker> final score 3 - 1
<c7p> godbyk: ping
<c7p> Who do you think will be the champion of the world cup ?
<daker> UMP
<daker> hahaah
<daker> well the final Ghana vs Brasil
<c7p> whot ..? O_o
<c7p> I don't think that Brazil will make it :P
<dutchie> oh, did brazil score again?
<daker> 3-1
<daker> vs CIV
<dutchie> i saw it was 2-1 at 90+1
<daker> no
<c7p> I think it was 3-1 at that time
<daker> 3 - 0 at 62'
<daker> http://fr.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/round=249722/match=300061488/index.html
<dutchie> hmm
<dutchie> must have read the score wrong then
<dutchie> i was only peering in a pub window as i passed
#ubuntu-manual 2011-06-14
<davo_> hi
<davo_> just going through the manual for version 11 and it seems to be largely still version 10
<davo_> is this right? Or did I download version 10 twice!? :)
<daker> davo_, no they are working on it
<davo_> ahh great.  Are any chapter editors still needed?
<MichealH> c7p: You signed off Gmail
#ubuntu-manual 2011-06-18
<c7p> godbyk: ping
#ubuntu-manual 2012-06-12
<thorwil> godbyk: hi! a bit late to mention it, but one issue i see with "click-and-hold" is that "click" refers to mouse-button-press-and-release
<godbyk> thorwil: Agreed. I think the hyphenate detracts from that notion a bit, though.
<godbyk> I guess generally, I'd use "press-and-hold" when I was trying to first describe dragging something..
<godbyk> but then afterward just say "drag".
<godbyk> I think "click-and-hold" is supposed to refer more to a "long press" of the mouse button.
<godbyk> e.g., what you had to do on old Macs to bring up the context menu (since you only had one mouse button).
<godbyk> (I think you could also use Option+click or some other modifier, too.)
<thorwil> yes. drag only matches, if there's an object that can be dragged. it's not a good fit for interactions like using a menu within one "click"
<godbyk> We should try to be consistent with the GNOME documentation as long as they're not too far off base. (I'm not against overriding their opinion if I think they're in error. :-))
<godbyk> I should've made the menu example more explicit. I was referring to the Mac-style context menus, not the typical pull-down menus.
<thorwil> how about just "hold the (left) mouse button"?
<godbyk> That could work, too.
<godbyk> I guess I'd have to see where we're using it in the manual to offer a more specific opinion.
<godbyk> The examples Hannie cited seem more amenable to "drag," but that presupposes that the reader knows how to do that.
<godbyk> Having said that, we did long ago establish that we assume the reader has basic computer skills (i.e., knows how to turn the computer on, how to use the keyboard and mouse, etc.) and presumably some of the common terminology that goes along with all that.
<thorwil> if we assume readers might not understand "drag", then the pertinent thing to do is explaining it once
<thorwil> godbyk-tablet: what kind of tablet?
<godbyk-tablet> Asus Transformer Prime
<thorwil> nice. "transforemer prime"? silly marketing folks, why not add an "optimus" in there? :)
<godbyk-tablet> Ha! I know.
<thorwil> http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/YCVuI.jpg
<godbyk-tablet> That's awesome!
<godbyk-tablet> I like this tablet. I got it because it has a snazzy keyboard dock.
<thorwil> godbyk: in ".. is a comprehensive beginner's guide designed for the Ubuntu operating system." should there perhaps be a comma after "guide"?
<thorwil> anyway, lulu en cover with dimensions from last time pushed
<godbyk> thorwil: Thanks for the cover. We may have to adjust the dimensions a bit once the final manual is complete (as the dimensions are dependent on page count).
<godbyk> thorwil: With regards to the comma, it's not needed in that sentence.
<thorwil> ok
#ubuntu-manual 2012-06-14
* godbyk changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: Ubuntu Manual Project discussion | Oneiric edition released! | Style Guide: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf | Website: http://ubuntu-manual.org | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual | IRC logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<thorwil> godbyk: damn, even from a ssd, inkscape is slow to come up
<godbyk> thorwil: Wonder if they could load the font cache after the main UI is up.
#ubuntu-manual 2013-06-10
<redtape|renegade> #archlinux
<redtape|renegade> whoopsie ..
<redtape|renegade> leaves
<CarstenG> Hi all.
<CarstenG> Wow, I'm surprised, 30 emails from yesterday evening, only in the ubuntu manual folder. :-)
<hannie> hi CarstenG and all present
<hannie> Yes, a lot of reading stuff...
<hannie> It means our team is alive and kicking. And of course the Lubuntu guys have their share
<CarstenG> Yes, it great that they joined.
<phillw> he he, be prepared for lots of questions!
<CarstenG> The script from Jonathan is great.
<CarstenG> Yes, we always are :-)
<hannie> more than welcome...
<CarstenG> With him we have again a good coder.
<CarstenG> So maybe he can help Kevin in some cases with his good ideas.
<phillw> we also have a competent python code who may be able to spend time helping out if needed.
<phillw> *coder*
<hannie> phillw, we are brainstorming a bit about UMP and LMP. Expect an email shortly
<phillw> okies :)
<hannie> And if there is a python specialist in your team, his help may be welcome if we are going to revive quickshot. Thomas is working on it now.
<hannie> I have done python setup.py install this morning. There are some error messages I have not figured out yet
<phillw> I can ask him to get in touch with Thomas if he wants to have an exchange of ideas.
<hannie> ok, thanks. Let's wait and see if Thomas needs help
#ubuntu-manual 2013-06-13
<kotux> Hi,
<kotux> has any work been done for Quickshot lately?
<phillw> kotux: I believe that Thomas is looking into it.
<phillw> (16:36:52) hannie: And if there is a python specialist in your team, his help may be welcome if we are going to revive quickshot. Thomas is working on it now.
<phillw> (16:37:41) hannie: I have done python setup.py install this morning. There are some error messages I have not figured out yet
<phillw> (16:45:29) phillw: I can ask him to get in touch with Thomas if he wants to have an exchange of ideas.
<phillw> (16:47:43) hannie: ok, thanks. Let's wait and see if Thomas needs help
<kotux> Quickshot work is really the development of the software?
<kotux> I'm learning some python, and I think I could help.
<phillw> FYI, Jorn from lubuntu (python person) should shortly be applying for membership of the ubuntu-manual team, if someone could keep an eye out for his application and approve it. Thanks.
<CarstenG> Hi phillw: Normally Kevin will do this as soon as possible.
#ubuntu-manual 2014-06-09
<Megabyte> Hello, guys
<Megabyte> anyone around?
